# "Judy"



## stormbringer (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's some pics of my 3" Taurus Judge, her name is "Judy", she's my nightstand gun. I roll my own 250gr XTP 45 Colt .
For .410 I use the Federal Handgun 000, and Win. PDX1.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

very nice!


----------

